# fuel cost hurting any of you yet



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

filling up or topping off four trucks per day is really start hit my pocket hard. My two diesel truck are costing about $120ea to fill up.when I got these truck three yaers ago it was about $75 to fill up.

There say gas could get to $5.00 this summer. I already cut my coverage area last year. I`m looking at doing it again,but can only cut it so far.

just wounding how all of are doing with this problem. this extra cost at the pump and waiting to get paid for jobs(pay getting slower).


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

An electrician bud of mine has a big ol' Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel that he runs bio-diesel in. Pretty much it's used french fry oil, all cleaned up. Restaurants throw that stuff away. He gets better mileage and more power or so he says and it's better for the environment.

Might want to look into that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> An electrician bud of mine has a big ol' Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel that he runs bio-diesel in. Pretty much it's used french fry oil, all cleaned up. Restaurants throw that stuff away. He gets better mileage and more power or so he says and it's better for the environment.
> 
> Might want to look into that.


both of mine dodge cummins too. have lookat bio fuel,but not sure were I would find the time to oil from restaurants and make it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, have you tried a super chip? We, my friend and I while in his Dodge, came across a guy in a dually Dodge 3500 who sparked up a conversation with us, asking us about the mileage the truck gets. My bud's is a full size four door with an 8' bed so it's pretty long, standard transmission. He gets up to 22. 

The other guy said he put a chip in his and again, it's a dually four door, and he said he gets 28 with the new chip.

Might want to check that out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I always wondered if those chips work. My dodge is probley too old for it though.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

No time like the present to find out!

http://www.autoanything.com/performance-chips/install-superchips-on-a-truck.aspx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I dont think my truck is worth that upgrade. The chip costs more then the truck is worth.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

Gary H said:


> I dont think my truck is worth that upgrade. The chip costs more then the truck is worth.


I know what you mean. I just sold my '98 F-150, $1500. Saving for a newer good used truck now, like an '07 or newer F-150.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicago is already there...you guys have it easy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Just pay it and bitch about it. The f450 I drive is a diesel hog for sure but it tows so much better than just about anything else I have used. Double edged sword drive something with better mpg and make two trips or make one trip with bad mpg.

Cole


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

We are at 4.35 for deisel today, and 4.28 for 87. I figured that it is costing me about 5-10 per day more in fuel for each of our trucks, so I just add that in to our bids. I dont think anyone is going to care about an extra 20-40 dollars when the over all bid is in the thousands. I filled our Dodge (17-22mpg) today at $130, and our Ford (8-12 mpg) this morning at $119. Our large trucks (10mpg) are what hurts to fill up 420-450 per fill, but I am also charging more when I use those, so it doesnt matter to me. If I was working for someone and I couldnt raise my hourly rate, I would complain. However, I can raise my rates, so it doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

3.55$ here


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Well, have you tried a super chip? We, my friend and I while in his Dodge, came across a guy in a dually Dodge 3500 who sparked up a conversation with us, asking us about the mileage the truck gets. My bud's is a full size four door with an 8' bed so it's pretty long, standard transmission. He gets up to 22.
> 
> The other guy said he put a chip in his and again, it's a dually four door, and he said he gets 28 with the new chip.
> 
> Might want to check that out.





Gary H said:


> I always wondered if those chips work. My dodge is probley too old for it though.









Gary you are right to be so skeptical!


Many claims are made......... few can be backed up.
Even less can be duplicated by any one other than the original claimee. (Is that even a word?) :laughing:


A bump of 2 possibly 3 mpg is believable. Not 6.

How ever the biggest difference with mpgs is the actions of the driver's right foot. Adding a power chip to enhance the performance of a truck does not usually lead to wise actions by the right foot.

When you have plenty of power most all of us MEN like to play, at least a little bit.





Fuel is $3.80 to $4.05 in these parts.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No one I know has had any improvements in mpg that made it worth the $. Performance, a little. Yes, you have to work it into the bids for everything, even reoccurring work. Prices are not going down in the short term.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Have the same problem here. I never paid too much attention to fuel costs until this year. I switched over to diesel trucks about 4 years ago, and after I did, diesel prices went up. I am convinced that whatever they are putting in the diesel is killing the mileage. All the guys around here running diesels are complaining that their trucks are not getting the mileage they used to. My F350 dropped quite a bit over the past couple of years, and my driving habits have been the same. My Sprinter, on the other hand, stays at 16-17 MPG city or highway, up and down hills. I took it to my hunting camp one time, 520 miles round trip, all highway; I was expecting to see some 20's, and got 16!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

3.65 for gas and 4.09 for diesel. trucks get empty just have to fill them up , not much else to do. Not going going to start using horses.:no::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

It was hurting me after it got above $2.50/gal


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Gary you are right to be so skeptical!
> 
> 
> Many claims are made......... few can be backed up.
> ...


I was skeptical as well, even brought it up on a truck forum and everyone gasped in disbelief at the story yet none of them had one. And it's not just performance chip, there are programmers which run the motors differently such as in economy mode or trailer mode or whatever. 

Never know until you actually have one, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

We are at $4 for gas. I always had a gas car for trips I dont need a truck. On the big jobs they all laughed at such a tall guy driving a little car, while they drove the big trucks. I just say 40 miles to the gallon. That shuts them up.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We're doing the same thing for running back and forth. Driving Chevy Tahoes and 2500s may look nice and successful when you pull up at a job site or a bid, or pulling equipment, but its a waste of money when your just ping ponging across town all day. I'm not so proud.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We're doing the same thing for running back and forth. Driving Chevy Tahoes and 2500s may look nice and successful when you pull up at a job site or a bid, or pulling equipment, but its a waste of money when your just ping ponging across town all day. I'm not so proud.


I like that phrase'' ping ponging across town'':thumbup:


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

It's $4.80 in the city and 4.60 out her in the burbs.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

How come none of you buy 6 cyclinder trucks? Ford makes damn good ones, tough as nails and strong as a v8, almost. 4.2 and 4.8's I believe. Mine was a 4.2 full size with an 8' bed.

It never let me down, pulled full 14' trailers and all, stuffed to the gills with commercial a/c equipment. Had trouble stopping with those trailers but not pulling them. Full payload capacity I don't think I ever even reached.

Great gas mileage as well. I could drive to Austin which is 190+ miles on a quarter tank. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Diesel is 4.30 here. It's a $110 every time I need to fill up, about twice a week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> How come none of you buy 6 cyclinder trucks? Ford makes damn good ones, tough as nails and strong as a v8, almost. 4.2 and 4.8's I believe. Mine was a 4.2 full size with an 8' bed.
> 
> It never let me down, pulled full 14' trailers and all, stuffed to the gills with commercial a/c equipment. Had trouble stopping with those trailers but not pulling them. Full payload capacity I don't think I ever even reached.
> 
> ...


I had a 96 f150 with the 4.2 v6, stick shift too. I loved that truck!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

Ninjaframer said:


> I had a 96 f150 with the 4.2 v6, stick shift too. I loved that truck!


So did I. Mine was a '98, automatic. If I could find another one with very low miles I'd buy another one with the quickness.

Heck, I bought it it had 92k miles on it, it acted like it was just off the showroom floor.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

And it had been used for work. I bought it from a general contractor.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

Ahh, good memories of her. 

Sorry, I have to post a few pics. 


















Yup, damn good truck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

The last staight six I bought was in a 72 chevy. Body rusted out, but the motor was still running great. I buy used trucks, so i am at the mercy of whatever is for sale at the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

We're currently suffering from a fuel drowt in the UK. Our fuel lorry drivers are all potantially going on strike meaning that the whole UK has gone out and panic bought petrol to fill their tanks. I think it's just a massive conspiracy to aid economy figures now that we're at the end of the financial year! Even our prime minister made a statement for everyone to buy fuel in excess (using jerry cans) and then retracted his statement! Hmmm... what do u reckon?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

$1.35 a litre, or $5.13 a gallon here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

$3.93/gallon here in North Carolina.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I was skeptical as well, even brought it up on a truck forum and everyone gasped in disbelief at the story yet none of them had one. And it's not just performance chip, there are programmers which run the motors differently such as in economy mode or trailer mode or whatever.
> 
> Never know until you actually have one, I guess.







Here is my personal experience.

My first diesel was a 2000 F250 6 spd. Without a chip I got 13.
With a chip I got 16. I was young and drove it hard, all the time.


My second and current diesel trucks are also 2000 F250s.
2nd one had an auto, current a 6 spd. Guess what, if you drive like a 
responsible person you can get 18. With or without the chip.
Thats not bad mileage out of a 3/4T 4x4.
Those are figures for truck only, no trailer.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We're doing the same thing for running back and forth. Driving Chevy Tahoes and 2500s may look nice and successful when you pull up at a job site or a bid, or pulling equipment, but its a waste of money when your just ping ponging across town all day. I'm not so proud.








I prefer not to have two vehicle expenses. 



12 years ago I tried the second vehicle route and found that for me by the time I bought the vehicle, ($1800) a few repairs, nothing major, bought liability only insurance, registration and gas for the second vehicle I was at the same place as just putting the extra fuel in the pickup.

The second vehicle got 32mpg. The pickup 13 to 16. Depending on a trailer or not.




You just gotta pencil it out for your circumstances.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> How come none of you buy 6 cyclinder trucks? Ford makes damn good ones, tough as nails and strong as a v8, almost. 4.2 and 4.8's I believe. Mine was a 4.2 full size with an 8' bed.
> 
> It never let me down, pulled full 14' trailers and all, stuffed to the gills with commercial a/c equipment. Had trouble stopping with those trailers but not pulling them. Full payload capacity I don't think I ever even reached.
> 
> ...







The reason I don't is that my diesel is paid for.

If I bought a v6 I'd have payments.

In a few years when the price of the eco boost F150s moderate some I'll look at one of those.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

wow you guys got it good

in the uk its $8.80 a gallon


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

If gas ever got to 8.80/gallon in MI I'd stay home or ask for a $5:hr raise just to cover gas. We only get reinbursed 0.34:mi now after 50miles a day and that doesn't even cover much gas. 

I remember when I ran my own company I'd figure out fuel cost and add it to the bid, otherwise fuel can quickly eat up profit on a far job


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 23, 2012)

carpenter uk said:


> wow you guys got it good
> 
> in the uk its $8.80 a gallon



God Bless Texas, that's all I can say. $3.79 to $3.95 is what I noticed today.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Inflation in the UK has got to be a _beech_!!!!!!!


Whats a gallon of milk go for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm paying about $5.20 a US gallon. ( I converted it ). It's not the cost of fuel that bothers me. I just pass that cost onto the client.

It's the miles I am putting on the truck. Too many out of town jobs. Instead of getting four years out of the truck ( hitting end of extended warranty ), I will only get three years out of the truck.

I may keep it. But normally I trade them every four years. Now it's every three? That's worth about eight grand.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 3.55$ here


I think I f'"'"ed that one up:jester: 4.47$ here today:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

If I am working and need the trailer I bring the truck..if half my day is running around visiting job sites, bldg dept permit runs,estimates..I take the wifes Honda..that thing sips gas..my Yukon is a hog..


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Ya, how about some fuel mileage numbers from you guys.

GMC 2500HD 2WD, 8' bed, extended cab. 6.0L V8.....12-15MPG usually around 13


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

2000 Yukon XL 2wd..5.3L..no trailer 13-15mpg..slap the 16' v-nose on the hitch and i get 9-10mpg!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy smokes there is a lot that has not been considered over the years- and as prices we get are driven down, fuel constantly on the rise along with EVERTHING else in your life. Think about it, sooner or later you will be owing money before you even rise from your bed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a 6.0 gas GMC 3/4 ton 4x4 and my average was 12 mpg,My best was 16 mpg,if I towed a trailer even one day my average dropped to 10 or less. Now I have a 2004 GMC 1 ton dually extended cab with a duramax that I tow a trailer with nearly everyday and still average 12 mpg, my best in the dually was 17 mpg. I also now have a 2005 GMC 3/4 ton extended cab shortbed which averages 14-15 mpg and my best with it was 19 mpg.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

This morning: 
Filled up @ 3.79/gallon (22gallons = $87). Put on 227 miles (with 14' trailer in tow). Averaged 9.7 mpg!

227miles @ 3.79/gallon @ 9.7mpg 12 hour day= $7/hour. Doesn't look like my truck is even earning minimum wage. I think it's time to fire her unless she can be more productive.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

hammer7896 said:


> I had a 6.0 gas GMC 3/4 ton 4x4 and my average was 12 mpg,My best was 16 mpg,if I towed a trailer even one day my average dropped to 10 or less. Now I have a 2004 GMC 1 ton dually extended cab with a duramax that I tow a trailer with nearly everyday and still average 12 mpg, my best in the dually was 17 mpg. I also now have a 2005 GMC 3/4 ton extended cab shortbed which averages 14-15 mpg and my best with it was 19 mpg.


Diablo sports predator


----------

